# Liquid DBol Taste



## IWannaGetBig (Feb 4, 2013)

Was just wondering what Liquid DBol is supposed to taste like? I've read, and heard, that it tastes like liquid candy. But then I've also read stories of guys that say it tastes like jet fuel or everclear and have to add it to a glass of juice to get it down.
IWGB


----------



## Yaya (Feb 4, 2013)

chicken broth and tomatoes


----------



## Yaya (Feb 4, 2013)

or liquid Nestle Crunch..

depends who supplied it


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Feb 4, 2013)

Yaya said:


> or liquid Nestle Crunch..
> 
> depends who supplied it



What are the different ways in which it's prepared to give off the difference in taste?


----------



## g0re (Feb 4, 2013)

Some mix it in oil, some in ever clear, and others in ora-plus with ora-sweet.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Feb 4, 2013)

g0re said:


> Some mix it in oil, some in ever clear, and others in ora-plus with ora-sweet.



So is it the oil that makes it taste like jet fuel, the ever clear that makes it taste like alcohol, and the ora-plus with ora-sweet that makes it taste like candy?
sorry, not trying to be difficult, but just looking for a more detailed answer.


----------



## g0re (Feb 4, 2013)

IWannaGetBig said:


> So is it the oil that makes it taste like jet fuel, the ever clear that makes it taste like alcohol, and the ora-plus with ora-sweet that makes it taste like candy?
> sorry, not trying to be difficult, but just looking for a more detailed answer.



I have only had cinnamon var, I cannot comment on the taste of the others but I'd say you are correct


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounds about right


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 5, 2013)

Rocket fuel


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 5, 2013)

Mine taste like a big swig of crisco oil lol.. def not awesome.. just take it and choke down some oj or water..


----------



## sfstud33 (Feb 5, 2013)

I had some liquid dbol - it was ok but it was messy to get the doses sorted. In the end i found some 25mg tabs and i've not looked back. Tabs are so much easier. It was the same with A-Bombs and Proviron. The liquid stuff is good if that is all you can get, but its much easier to down a caplet if you can find them.


----------

